# avon pier



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

any report on avon pier after Irene ? I hope its OK


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I am hoping to go there myself and likewise want to know.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Ryan from Hatteras Jacks is headed over tommorrow by boat to check his shop etc. I will ask him to check the pier as well. Stay tuned, SNDFLEE


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Just watched this video, the Avon pier appears to be fine, it is quite the wait to see it, but it is a good video.

http://www.wral.com/weather/hurrican.../#/vid10062224


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

link isn't working

Page Not Found

The page you have requested cannot be found at this Web address. You might want to try one of the following pages:


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

It loaded from Fish Milita, copy and pasted ??? sorry not a computer geek so I'll never figure it out. Sorry


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Im pretty sure that avon pier was damages badly. heres a link to a video. 
http://www.wral.com/weather/hurricanes/video/10061036/#/vid10061036


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

That is Frisco pier in that video, they I don't see any footage north of the Lighthouse in that clip.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

good, i hope she stood shes the only pier we got on the island


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Was up at Avon a couple of days ago,was fine.. Pier manager did a walkout and said it was all good...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Was up at Avon a couple of days ago,was fine.. Pier manager did a walkout and said it was all good...


now if i could get my truck to float i'd be coming on down


----------



## hatteras boy (Aug 30, 2011)

Talked to Billy from avon today pier is ok had a little wash around the ramp to the pier house but that was it thank God.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Avon Pier is intact. I saw it from Ocean front rental just North on Moore Way on Tuesday. Was closed at the time but nothing was out of place. Water is getting pretty again.


----------

